# i cannot connect network adapter to my windows server 2008 r2



## ashwinidr (Dec 11, 2012)

i tried for LAM connection but it igves error as network adopter not configured properly, i tried installling device driver but it diid not help kindly give suggetions


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some details about the adapter make/model, driver, settings and the actual error message would be useful to diagnose the problem.


----------



## mtkya (Dec 7, 2012)

did you install the device driver by using a driver cd/ file or did an automatic search for driver ?


----------

